# Why noy blues?



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Most of y'all say you throw back the blue cats and eat the flatheads. The blues in west central Alabama are dang good. Are they not any good further south?


----------



## river_roach (Sep 8, 2009)

There is no difference in the fish where you are and the one's down south. I only throw the blues and channels back because I prefer to eat the flatheads. If you ever had someone cook up a batch of flathead bellies and then on another plate you had them cook up a batch of blue or channel cat, you would definitely see the difference.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

river_roach said:


> There is no difference in the fish where you are and the one's down south. I only throw the blues and channels back because I prefer to eat the flatheads. If you ever had someone cook up a batch of flathead bellies and then on another plate you had them cook up a batch of blue or channel cat, you would definitely see the difference.


I'll have to agree with you on this one roach...I like blues but you can't beat flathead done right.


----------



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

Same here, Blues are just by-catch in my book.


----------



## 4hooks (Jul 15, 2009)

YELLOW BELLY is the tuna of the river:thumbsup:


----------



## Too much junk (Jul 8, 2011)

I was raised on channel and blues. So if you catch a few and don't like them call me and I'll come and get


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

river_roach said:


> There is no difference in the fish where you are and the one's down south. I only throw the blues and channels back because I prefer to eat the flatheads. If you ever had someone cook up a batch of flathead bellies and then on another plate you had them cook up a batch of blue or channel cat, you would definitely see the difference.


 
Think I'll try that this weekend.
Thanks


----------



## Comfortably Numb (Oct 1, 2007)

I actually prefer the taste of the Blues over the Flatheads. We used to catch blues on the TVA lakes in North Alabama. Flatheads were less common on the lakes, but the blues were thick in places. Maybe its just what you get used to. I do know of a lake that we used to catch a good many of flatheads on Bass Jigs at night. Always around clay cliffs, I guess they were spawning. Never did try to fish for them, but I bet you could get them there if you targeted them. Visibility is usually around 50' from the surface in the summer and depths of up to 200' exist. This along with an unbelievable amount of boat traffic and you see why we only fished at night. The lake is Lewis Smith by the way, known only as Smith Lake by the locals. Could be the ultimate challenge for a flathead tournament.


----------



## CatCrusher (Jan 18, 2009)

Comfortably Numb said:


> I actually prefer the taste of the Blues over the Flatheads. We used to catch blues on the TVA lakes in North Alabama. Flatheads were less common on the lakes, but the blues were thick in places. Maybe its just what you get used to. I do know of a lake that we used to catch a good many of flatheads on Bass Jigs at night. Always around clay cliffs, I guess they were spawning. Never did try to fish for them, but I bet you could get them there if you targeted them. Visibility is usually around 50' from the surface in the summer and depths of up to 200' exist. This along with an unbelievable amount of boat traffic and you see why we only fished at night. The lake is Lewis Smith by the way, known only as Smith Lake by the locals. Could be the ultimate challenge for a flathead tournament.


It is really all about what you are used to. On the remarks about the clay banks, they love those things. The big catches I have been getting lately have all come from down the clay banks.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

How about a recipe? I can assure you in advance that there is no way I could decimate the flathead population! LOL.


----------



## Amarillo Palmira (Jan 2, 2010)

I just found the recipe forum. Didn't even know there was one.


----------

